# Long term storage-corn meal



## PrettyPaisley

Is the best way the same was as other grains? Oxygen absorber and mylar bags? I don't see much storing corn meal; should I just store corn instead? Or grow corn then dry it? I can't live without corn meal and need to stash some away! :help:


----------



## texican

Pretty sure the corn meal equation would work out a lot better if you stored whole dried corn, properly, then grind it when you need it.


----------



## Callieslamb

The oil in the corn will go rancid. Store the whole, dried corn.


----------



## Guest

If you store _bolted_ corn meal it can be kept for quite a while. Bolted means degerminated and is pretty much what all store bought corn meal is. It's similar to refined white flour in the way that it will keep if you pack it with oxygen absorbers or vacuum seal it. The other storage methods such as dry ice or compressed gas will not work well as the texture of the material is too fine.

All of that said I think whole corn is your best bet and is what I do. It stores better, tastes better, and has more nutrition than the degerminated product.

.....Alan.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Now I know why I don't see a lot on storing it. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Tin Mom

I have heard that popcorn is better for grinding to cornmeal.... that should be easy to store, too and it can be used for a snack!:clap:


----------



## unregistered29228

I've heard that popcorn is really hard on food mills. I've never tried grinding any.

Here's a question: why does the oil in corn meal go rancid when the same oils are inside unground corn? 

I've had cornmeal for two years that was still good to use, but I'm afraid to stock up too much of it. We use more wheat, beans and rice anyway.


----------



## WisJim

Mom_of_Four said:


> Here's a question: why does the oil in corn meal go rancid when the same oils are inside unground corn?


The oil in the germ of whole corn, or other grain, isn't exposed to the oxygen in the air, but when it is ground, it is exposed to the air, and starts to deteriorate.


----------



## unregistered29228

So does vacuum sealing it (without oxygen to spoil it) keep it from going rancid as quickly?


----------



## Guest

Yes, vacuum sealing or the use of oxygen absorbers will slow down the rate of spoilage, but it won't stop it completely. Three or four years for white flour or bolted corn meal packed that way here in Florida is pretty good. In a cooler storage environment you might get a couple more years perhaps. 

I stored white flour and bolted corn meal for a lot of years before I found my first grain mill. So long as you stay on top of the rotation it works fine.

Once you get past about six months worth of food storage though I think you'd really be well served to look at keeping whole grains. I still keep some white flour for those things that I dislike making with whole wheat, but the bulk of what I have now is whole grains.

.....Alan.


----------



## Freeholder

If you are storing whole corn, be aware that some grain mills will not grind it. Make sure that the one you buy is capable of grinding whole corn.

Kathleen


----------



## wottahuzzee

Whole corn properly stored and Corona mill.


----------

